# Teddy aka Palembang Puffer *Pics*



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

So this is Teddy Roosevelt.

He is in a 20G all byhimself.

Enjoy the Pics!


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool puff man


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks dude!

he is one of my fav's for sure!


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

hey ben, did you just get him? where from?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

great looking puffer ben


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

i belive he got him from the states specal order. nice fish tho ben!


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

i need to go to the states!


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Good looking puffer. Yeah I think he got it from the Wetspot group buy? All the way in Portland Oregon though ^^


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

his belly is gorgeous


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Such a beautiful puffer ^^


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

ya he came from the group order from the westspot


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

it is really interesting to watch them hunt fish also. I have some guppy feeder breeder stock I can also spare if you want to start a tank Ben. I cross raise mine in my marbled cray tanks and if only I could also raise snails in there also, it would be a perfect puffer set up.


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

^ that's a picture of mine puffed also BTW, it almost looks like a cats face.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

hes honestly one of the coolest outta the bunch..

he does hunt when you have food in there..its pretty cool to watch & sometimes funny ..


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

darb said:


> ^ that's a picture of mine puffed also BTW, it almost looks like a cats face.


what made it puff up? none of my dwarfs have ever puffed yet.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

sometimes if you are lucky the puff up to strech. ive only seen it once.

it was our Turgidus Puffer. I caught her just as she was deflating. It was pretty cool.

but other then that, its like seeing a unicorn. you gotta be lucky.


----------

